# Yogurt Drops>>



## Luluznewz (Feb 23, 2010)

I got a packages of nutriphase yogurt drops for Lulu when I was attempting to clip her nails.

She is not a very greedy rabbit and eats everything I offer eventually, but she will let very tasty veggies sit for like 12 hours before touching them. I was trying to find something she simply couldn't resist as a very special reward.

She really likes the yogurt drops like I thought she would. I know they have no health benefits at all and really just should be avoided. However, they are really good for bribing her to do things she really doesnt want to do.

Would it be okay to use them for that purpose? I need something she really cant resist.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to give my rabbits yogurt drops all the time - they loved them.

But honestly - I've become convinced that its just not really that good for them.

What about trying something which is somewhat healthier even if not the best...like banana chips ... or a raisin?


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 23, 2010)

I've tried both those things. I used to use raisins as her treat and she would sometimes take them, but they really weren't that tempting. 

She flat out rejected the banana chips. I even tried crasins but she wouldn't eat those either. 

Its sort of frustrating because it seems like treats are one of the ways people bond with rather unfriendly rabbits and I'm pretty sure that's not really working with Lulu because she doesn't really want the treat or the pat.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 23, 2010)

Yogurt drops are basically a bunch of sugar and dairy, two things rabbits have zero need for & are known to get stomach upsets from. They really aren't good for them and IMHO shouldn't be offered on a regular basis. Heck, I wouldn't offer them at all, but I'm more uptight about pet nutrition than most folks I know. If you need to "bribe" her regularly with treats, I'd try to find something else. 

Honestly, I don't really believe in "bribing" animals to behave as they ought to anyways; it's fine to reward good behavior but bribing away bad behavior is probably just going to leave you with a chunky, unruly rabbit and a lot of soft poos . 

If I want to cut my bunny's nails, her nails get cut, period. She may be cranky towards me for the rest of the day but I'd rather that than fill her up with sugar. I can "treat" her after a nail trim with toys or interaction or time out rather than food rewards anyways.

ETA: I also don't think that treats are the best way to socialize an animal. It may get the animal to approach you, but its all about the food item, not your bond with each other. I prefer to spend time around the animal until it is comfortable approaching me, then work from there. Bunnies don't hand each other yogurt drops to become buddies, and humans shouldn't have to either


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard its not god for them too!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 23, 2010)

They are not good for bunnies; however I still give them to them. I do not give more than one a day, and I do not give them every day, maybe every 3rd day. I use other, healthier treats, like carrots or bunny cookies. I give more of them to my hamster  Frida can get a sick tummy (gas) after eating one of these, depending on how big it is, so I use them with caution.


----------



## countrybuns (Feb 23, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Bunnies don't hand each other yogurt drops to become buddies, and humans shouldn't have to either


lol


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 23, 2010)

If it's just every now and then for nail trimming then I wouldn't worry about it. An occasional yogurt drop treat shouldn't hurt her. And if it makes nail trimming time easier and less stressful then I say go for it.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ahhh yogurt drops - bunny drug of choice..  Mine LOVES them, but yes they are completely horrible; I'm surprised your bunturns their nose up at craisens? Also full of sugar; have you tried Cheerios or just plain dried cranberries? Bax loves cheerios and their not full of sugar.

Not sure if this will help you - but to trim my guys nails I half lay down on the couch and have him lay on his back on my chest - this is not done willingly, its a quick flip,so at this point his head is beneath my chin; after the wiggling subsides he will start to "trance-out" a tad, then its really pretty easy to trim the nails;No treats are given but he does get a "Good Boy!" Its not appreciated..


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm sure they're not good for them at all, but used as a special bribe treat, or to reward her for something like nail clipping, I don't see the harm.

You can say that soda or candy are horrible for you, but plenty of people give them to their kids as rewards.


----------



## Luluznewz (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I suppose I will cut off Lulu's yogurt drop supply.

Just for the record: when I said bribe I didnt really mean it in the way it seemed like it was taken. I meant more that they really distract her from things that would otherwise make her panic. Thats all.

I will continue my search for another treat. I feel bad that she doesnt seem to enjoy anything, but I guess thats really her choice to make.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 24, 2010)

What does Lulu think of fresh banana, or papaya cubes?
Often, you have to offer it over the course of a month... some buns are just picky.

If you're looking to preserve, a dehydrator will dry out just about anything you can think of...


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 24, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> What does Lulu think of fresh banana, or papaya cubes?
> Often, you have to offer it over the course of a month... some buns are just picky.


:yeahthat:

And some bunnies are snotty and won't let you see that they enjoy the treat you gave them! Frida will only take some treats out of our hands--the rest we have to drop in front of her or she won't eat them. She used to not eat treats while we were watching, too! She has a "tough" attitude and I guess she didn't want us to see that she enjoyed something we provided for her.
:craziness


----------



## Mubunny (Feb 25, 2010)

Why not cut the drop into much smaller pieces. No reason to give it the whole one.
Really it might not be good for them but really who isn't guilty of indulging in something that's bad for them. It may shave a little while off our lives but isn't it so tasty? It's not like a sliver of yogurt is going to ruin your bunnies life it just shouldn't be an every day thing.


----------

